# what do you think about bow hunting



## younghunter1014 (Apr 17, 2009)

hey what do you think


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If your looking for recomendations as to whether you should start bowhunting a definate yes is the answer. Much more satisfying than gun hunting, often less pressure and more hours in the field. Most years I bowhunt straight through both (Gun and bow) seasons.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Love it, have had a bow in my hand since I was 5. Suffice to say that was a very long time ago...


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Do it there is no rush or challenge like it. Get a good teacher and have fun.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i love bow hunting. id say go for it if that's what your asking. i started bow hunting 3 years ago and i'd rather bow hunt more than anything else.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

1 word

ADDICTING


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Tator said:


> 1 word
> 
> ADDICTING


Huge addiction. If you ain't hunting, you're shooting the bow!!!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Depending on who you talk to, It's safer and more responsible to use archery than a gun....

Because it's an olympic sport.


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

> Huge addiction. If you ain't hunting, you're shooting the bow!!!


i know when i first started bow hunting, before the season came in i was out shooting my bow after school every day till my arm got tired and i couldnt shoot anymore. and where i came from if you didnt bow hunt then you didnt really hunt that much because other than bow you only had about 2-3 weeks where it was shotgun or muzzle loader. you feel like youve accomplished something big too when you get a deer with a bow.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

Its one think to shoot a deer with a rifle, but when you shoot a deer within 30 yards with a bow, its amazing. There is no feeling like hunting a deer with a bow. You have to know your game in much greater detail. The amount of work that goes into it becomes addicting. The first time you shoot a deer with a bow, no matter how big or small, it will be one of the best deer you ever shoot.


----------

